# Hamachi connection problem



## dalishouse (Aug 2, 2010)

I logged off Hamachi and now when I go back on my dot stays blue. I need it to be green in order to work properly. Would appreciate if anyone knows what to do.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

See if the following resolution helps:

First off, you need to stop Hamachi Service, from Control panel (change to Classic View)=> Administrative Tools=> Services

Find “Logmein Hamachi” then stop the service.

Go to “C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data” then delete “logmein Hamachi” folder.

Then Start Logmein Hamachi service again at the same place as the first step.


----------

